# desk as a workbench



## shutmeup (Jul 3, 2008)

Has anyone ever converted an old office desk into a workbench?  This seems like a cheap solution and you can get one with better materials and upgrade it.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 4, 2008)

It would have to be a rather study desk to meet workbench standards.

--Bushytails


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 5, 2008)

I think it would be a matter of what you plan on working on. I have come across some real heavy duty desk tops but most are just to light dity, might be okay for light duty.


----------



## MachineElf (Jul 7, 2008)

it would be easy to take one of the ones with a back on it with cd racks and mount pegboard on it


----------

